# Ölflex nur als Steuerleitung?



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo, darf man Ölflex Leitungen (die grauen mit durchnummerierten Adern) eigentlich nur als Steuereitung verlegen oder auch als Energieleitung? Hab bei uns (Industrie) in der schon viele Maschienen und Motoren mir Ölflex Leitungen angeschlossen von 3x1² bis zu 5x10² und immer die Belastbarkeitswerte von NYM Leitungen gleichen Querschnitts und Verlegeart verwendet.


MFG
Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
hab ich auch so gehandhabt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, oder  :?:  Wo sich NYM auflöst, nehm ich immer erstmal ÖLFLEX, und wenn das nicht reicht ruf ich bei Lappkabel an was die so anzubieten haben.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## edi (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo ,

Ölflex Leitungen von Lapp gibt es z.B auch als komplett vorgefertigte 
Servomotoren-Leitung   mit integrierter Geberleitung .
Wir verwenden außerdem auch Ölflex FD in Energieketten zur Versorgung von Standardmotoren.
Also kurz, können und dürfen für Energieleitungen verwendet werden.

edi


----------



## knabi (20 Juli 2005)

Also die Frage íst wohl ganz klar mit "Ja" zu beantworten, wozu sollte Lapp sonst auch Ölflex 3x240/120mm² vertreiben  :wink: 

Zu beachten ist lediglich die eingeschränkte Verwendbarkeit im Außenbereich.


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
na ja,  und beachten sollte man beim Kabelziehen das Ölflex nicht so abriebfest ist, eine Fremdfirma hatte ca. 150m 5x10² Nym über ein kreuzendes 48 x 1² Ölflex-Steuerkabel gezogen, hinterher konnten Sie flicken, der Kabelmantel und sogar Isolierung waren weggescheuert.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## e4sy (21 Juli 2005)

joa... sowas kann ich nur bestätigen... war ja auch mal aktiver strippenzieher    :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> joa... sowas kann ich nur bestätigen... war ja auch mal aktiver strippenzieher    :lol:



ja und? Was ist daran peinlich?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo Gast,
wahrscheinlich schämt er sich wie er jetzt sein Geld verdient, ups, bekommt :lol: eben easy. Nein, wenn ich ehrlich bin gebe ich zu ,das ich lieber Kabel ziehe, als den ganzen auf dem Hintern zu sitzen, und da er auch schon Kabel gezogen hat wird er das bestimmt nicht abwertend gemeint haben.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## e4sy (21 Juli 2005)

richtig dietmar. war nich abwertend... aber war doch peinlich als ich damals gefragt wurde wo denn wohl die isolierung hin sien könnte


----------

